# 17" Enkei Fujin - Opinions?



## walpoledan (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going to be picking up a 2011 UG GTI this weekend. I'm not a big fan of the Detroits and I'm thinking about new summer wheels (winter wheels are a given but I'm not thinking about them yet). Because I'm up in rural NH (potholes and dirt roads) I'm thinking 17" instead of 18". I'm willing to be bashed into thinking sense though. I know there are plenty of folks here that started thinking seventeens and finally gave in to the "but it just looks *sweet* with the eighteens on there..." 

In looking around it seems that the best bang for the buck in terms of weight might be the Fujins at $180 for the 17" version. General opinion on the look seems mixed, maybe thinking that it looks a bit too Honda-ish although I'm currently thinking they look fine. Any opinion on the general durability? I'm not looking to beat them and I'm not planning on auto-crossing, just want the lightest decent wheels I can snag for everyday summer driving but not looking to get something that'll be trash in five years either. Those Fujins will drop me 10 pounds a corner which is nothing to sneez at so it's mighty tempting.

Thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

18x8 and just over 19 lbs.

I say do it. :beer:


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been thinking the same thing...the Detroits are a little garish for my taste and I bet the ride will be just a tad more comfortable with more rubber and less weight. The "BIG METAL" look isn't my favorite but I love the car (2011 GTI 4dr Sunroof). 

I'm thinking that Enkei has always been a class act since the 'dish mags' of the 60s, so probably these are a well-tested design. 

On the other hand, I'm hoping somebody with real experience will pipe up!


----------



## walpoledan (Jul 18, 2011)

PSU said:


> 18x8 and just over 19 lbs.
> 
> I say do it. :beer:



Yeah... trying to temp me with the 18s I see? 

Now that my wife's seen the car she says "Love it but lose the wheels". So I might even have more budget room than I thought if the rest of the committee is on board with the decision 



shmuelyosef said:


> I've been thinking the same thing...the Detroits are a little garish for my taste and I bet the ride will be just a tad more comfortable with more rubber and less weight. The "BIG METAL" look isn't my favorite but I love the car (2011 GTI 4dr Sunroof).


Yup, couldn't agree more on all counts (2011 GTI 4dr sunroof too) :thumbup:



shmuelyosef said:


> On the other hand, I'm hoping somebody with real experience will pipe up!


Would love to hear that. I think that most folks end up going OZ or BBS in the super light category but definitely hoping somebody has these and has an opinion about durability...


----------



## Blackmkvgti (Jul 27, 2011)

17" and 18" OZ Allegerita HLT's are a wicked option. 14lbs for 17" and 17lbs for the 18". Unbelievable for a non forged wheel!


----------



## walpoledan (Jul 18, 2011)

Blackmkvgti said:


> 17" and 18" OZ Allegerita HLT's are a wicked option. 14lbs for 17" and 17lbs for the 18". Unbelievable for a non forged wheel!


Thanks Blackmkvgti. I like those OZs but I'm trying to wrap my head around the price difference between them and the Enkei Fujins. Tire Rack lists the 17x7.5 Fujin at 16.8 lbs and the 17x8 Alleggerita HLT between 15.6 and 16.2 lbs (what's the deal with different weights for different finishes do you think?). Price is $180 for the Fujins and $310-340 for the Alleggeritas (depending on finish). 

Because of the huge price difference and relatively small weight difference the Fujins look like a pretty good compromise for moderately aggressive street use. But I would love somebody with direct experience to weigh in since specs are just part of the whole picture...


----------



## Blackmkvgti (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats something I've never been able to figure out either with the finishes and weights. I brought in a 17" in the anthricite finish for a Mini and they were only 14.2 lbs or something and I brought in bright orange 18x8.5's for a Subaru and they were 17.6lbs. I can tell you now that the finishes and quality of the OZ's are amazing. And the legit carbon fiber centercaps are pretty cool too.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

Developed a bubble in one of my original Pirelli tires (PZeroNero All Season) mounted to my Detroits and they put me over the edge...never liked the look myself (although I can understand the appeal) and was looking for a lighter wheel. My first dish mags back in the 60s were Enkei wheels (pretty sure), and so I made a bet. Bought the Fujin 17"x7.5 ET45 and had them delivered with the Continental ExtremeDWS 225/45-17 tires. Picture below. 

The quality of the wheels appears very high; finish machining is very clean, the paint is uniformly applied...

Tire Rack did not have wheel locks, so I called Enkei and asked them about their recommendation. Ordered a set of Gorilla Locks (have always used McGard in the past). The guy there said that maybe the tool for the McGards was too big diameter for the counterbore. The Gorillas were half the price to boot. Nice guy though, at Enkei...very helpful.

The ride is much improved, and I don't notice a big difference in steering response...later in the week I have to go over to the coast (on the twisties) so I will get a better read, but I'm very satisfied.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

One final point as well. I weighed the Pirelli's (with 25% of the tread gone) on the Detroits and compared them to the new Conti/Fujin setup. 

Detroit/PZero: 51.5 pounds
Conti/Fujin: 37.0 

Error bar is probably half pound with my setup.

That means I lost >14 lbs a corner. That's half of my wife, and she's sprung weight (don't think she would like that reference, though...).

It will be interesting to see what I can get on Craigslist for the Detroits...there on their way. If anybody here lives in NorCal and is interested check SF Bay Area Craigslist.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks good, I am looking to do something like that next year as well, though I am looking to go with PF01s mainly just because I don't like the look of Fujin that much(they are better value though). Good info on the wheel lock. I'll have to look into that...Any links as to where and what kind you got?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*I did the same thing...*

I hated the look of the Detroits and the ever present risk of ruining a tire and/or breaking a wheel here in New Hampshire. Our new GTI (with only 276 miles on the clock) is now sporting a set of 17 x 7.5 Enkei Tuning Fujins wrapped with a new set of 225/45 R17 Yokohama AVID ENVigors.


----------



## Redcaliper (Sep 14, 2014)

*Didn't like the detroit but 1 bent wheel, I'm looking for the sweet $ spot for a good wheel- is this the one?*

How have they held up on the NH roads? Being in NH you probably have winter tires too? 

I want a year round tire wheel for 2012 GTI DSG 2 door. I didn't have any issues last winter (which had the most snow fall in memory), with new tires and the traction control was great. In a pinch I can take my wife to the station and drive the Tiguan to work - or just stay home.

Beyond the look of the wheel 18's in NY are not practical. I hit a pot hole under a bridge in a shadow - on a concrete SprainBrook highway which cost me $300 for a tire and straightening the Detroit. Looking at the Dunlops with 18K, I think they will make it to 22K, which isn't acceptable. 

I've hesitated on the purchase because is dropping down 1 inch to 17's but with a potentially softer aftermarket wheel put me right back where I don't want to be with a bubble and bent wheel?

A good hard alloy (which lead me to you two) with a reasonable ware life year round mud/ snow tire is what I want. 
I had no problems with 225 45 17 Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 in this region on my 2002 TurboS Beetle, (german assembled drive train, softer suspension, and massive alloys (see picture).

Have you both fond the same sweet $ spot for a decent wheel? Whats your experience been?

I was also looking at the Borbet BS5 whose manufacturing isn't as refined as the Fujin, but they are an OEM factory for AUDI, VW, BMW and Ford- so I didn't think they are junk.

In your opinion do you think the Enkei Fujin would work as a year round NY - Westchester wheel, I don't take it into the city. 

Link to the Beetle so you can see the wheels.
http://www.topspeed.com/cars/volkswagen/2002-2005-volkswagen-beetle-turbo-s-ar953/picture16537.html


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

shmuelyosef said:


> One final point as well. I weighed the Pirelli's (with 25% of the tread gone) on the Detroits and compared them to the new Conti/Fujin setup.
> 
> Detroit/PZero: 51.5 pounds
> Conti/Fujin: 37.0
> ...


Car must handle like a go kart now, having lost 2 whole spouses!


----------



## hockeyizlife94 (Mar 1, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds those enkeis look more appropriate for a civic then a Gti/jetta?


----------



## SeasideClub (Feb 19, 2001)

hockeyizlife94 said:


> Am I the only one who finds those enkeis look more appropriate for a civic then a Gti/jetta?


Yes


----------

